# Trivia 9/2



## luckytrim (Sep 2, 2022)

trivia 9/2
  DID YOU KNOW.... 
  Vikings used the skulls of their enemies as drinking vessels. 

  1. What year was Madonna born ? 
    a. - 1956
    b. - 1958
    c. - 1960
    d. 1962
  2. Which heavyweight boxing champion was the youngest ever ? 
  3. Fill in the blank;
  Sarah Furguson was the Duchess of _________. 
  4. How old was Serena Williams when she became a professional tennis player ? 
    a. - 14
    b. - 16
    c. - 18
    d. - 20
  5. Which country has its capital at Port-au-Prince ? 
  6. What's the name of the strait that lies at the foot of South America ? 
  7. The TV series "Cutting It" takes place in what type of establishment ? 
  8. In what country was Charlie Chaplin born ? 
    a. - USA
    b. - Canada
    c. - England
    d. - Ireland
  TRUTH OR CRAP ?? 
  The word "Lego" is an acronym for a Danish phrase that roughly translates as "play well". 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  1. - b
  2. MIKE TYSON
  3. YORK
  4. - a
  5. HAITI
  6. Strait of MAGELLAN
  7. Hair Salon
  8. - c

  TRUTH !! 
  LEGO comes from a Danish phrase, leg godt, "Play well". LEGO also happens to mean "I put together" in Latin. 
  The LEGO company was founded in Denmark in 1934, producing miniature wooden toys; it wasn't until 1955 that LEGO blocks were produced. 
  Those who really love their blocks can visit LEGOLAND, with locations in California, Germany, England, and Denmark.


----------

